# New Repro Delta Rocket Ray



## Wayne Adam (Nov 1, 2022)

Here is a high quality reproduction Rocket Ray. I bought a few of these about 10 years ago for my restored bikes, they weren't cheap. 
Note: If you are a purist, don't bother even looking. But, if you want an excellent Rocket Ray that was reproduced exactly like the original,
this is great. Same gauge steel, new clear lens, all new interior components, great enamel and chrome. Why mess with restoring an old one.
PP as FF or Postal MO
PM me if interested.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 1, 2022)

65.00


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 2, 2022)

Thanks SJ, but I need more to at lease break even.


----------

